# CORE Greyhawk board needs players and possible moderators!



## GM Werewolf (Jul 24, 2007)

Greetings and well met gamers! 
Looking for a game?
Having trouble getting a table game together?
Need a D&D fix between your table game nights?
Then this is the place for you! 
And it's completely free! 

http://p197.ezboard.com/bflanaess


----------

